# Sagging Beam



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Actually funny story about my steel supplier. We built townhouses in Hamilton, it's Canada version of Pennsylvania...they make the steel there

It was cheaper for me to buy from my supplier...an hour and 1/2 away then it was locally...I was literally a 6 minute drive from the manufacturing facility.

And the job used a little over 90k worth of steel...go figure


----------



## gfourth (Sep 12, 2014)

Inner10 said:


> That's a good price.


That's the pretty standard price around here for solid shapes (beams, channels, angle, flat bar etc..). But for some reason most MC channels are $1.10/lb.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Chris Johnson said:


> So here is an interesting one of the crew are currently working on this week. History behind the project. 1950's house, masonry construction, original house has single entry door. H.O. who is a real estate agent does renovations last year
> 
> Change entry door from single to double, remove bearing wall and add beam to replace, along with lots of other cosmetic items.
> 
> ...






I see one guy working and six guys watching. :laughing: 

Is that how you roll there, because that's the norm here... :laughing:


----------



## kingcarpenter (Jan 30, 2015)

*sagging beams*



Californiadecks said:


> I would've charged 2500 bucks to set that thing with all those guys. At least


I would have charged that back in the 80s. Lot of serious manpower there. Good job Chris. Got a doctor/realtor I do some work for with the same mindset. He squeeks until he sees what we can do and cries the whole time pulling his checkbook out. My lead man calls him lizard arms. When he shows up on site my lead man goes to the store or sits in the truck and will only walk the job if I'm there to listen to him crying. Going on 8 years now and still the same. But thats ok. Part of it.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

kingcarpenter said:


> I would have charged that back in the 80s. Lot of serious manpower there. Good job Chris. Got a doctor/realtor I do some work for with the same mindset. He squeeks until he sees what we can do and cries the whole time pulling his checkbook out. My lead man calls him lizard arms. When he shows up on site my lead man goes to the store or sits in the truck and will only walk the job if I'm there to listen to him crying. Going on 8 years now and still the same. But thats ok. Part of it.


I would of used this


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Here


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

My 70 year old father in law and I lifted these by ourselves not to Mention we also got them in the back yard by ourselves. I have a cart designed for 3000lbs.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

The beam lift was the first thing we looked into however the floor is already installed...as you can see by your pic the backside is always higher then the beam which wouldn't work for us...so manpower it was


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Chris Johnson said:


> The beam lift was the first thing we looked into however the floor is already installed...as you can see by your pic the backside is always higher then the beam which wouldn't work for us...so manpower it was


The forks invert for zero clearance. That machine is designed to lift AC units into attic crawl spaces. the boom would've not been in the way.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Californiadecks said:


> My 70 year old father in law and I lifted these by ourselves


Looks to me like you used machinery. :whistling

Nothing wrong with machines when they're cost and time effective, but we do sometimes talk ourselves into using them when they're neither. Not to mention the buzz you get accomplishing something like that with just good planning and a wad of muscle. Every one of those guys got a warm fuzzy to tell greenhorns about. :thumbsup:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Tinstaafl said:


> Looks to me like you used machinery. :whistling
> 
> Nothing wrong with machines when they're cost and time effective, but we do sometimes talk ourselves into using them when they're neither. Not to mention the buzz you get accomplishing something like that with just good planning and a wad of muscle. Every one of those guys got a warm fuzzy to tell greenhorns about. :thumbsup:


I own my machine it cost me about 40.00 for two hours of my father in laws time. We never once strained. I'm not into paying people to get warm fuzzies.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Pickle strays away from renovation work at all costs :no:


----------



## darthdude (Dec 30, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> My 70 year old father in law and I lifted these by ourselves not to Mention we also got them in the back yard by ourselves. I have a cart designed for 3000lbs.


I've used cradle lifts like that to lift large beams into place several times. Couple years back, me and one other guy installed an I-beam packed with 4x10 nailers and a 2x8 top nailer into a basement. The goal was to eliminate low hanging beams and 4 posts. Lots of LVL's, lots of SDS screws, lots of hangers, and our big arse beam.... list weight was about 1700lbs. We backed the flatbed up to a hole we had to cut in the basement pony wall and with a combination of rollers, cradles and big azz prybars slid it off the truck and onto the lifts that were waiting in the basement. Snugged that puppy up and supported it, all in about a day.
There was a time when I would happily sling a 200lb 6x10 or 12 up into place myself. I'm 29 now and already too old for that s**t!:laughing: I like lifts, they'll save your life, even though there are still times you have to man up and heave.......


----------

